# Leitfähigkeit interpretieren Koiteich



## rease (12. März 2014)

Hi ihr Teichverrückten und Koifreaks,

hatte heute das Glück mal wieder im Labor sein zu dürfen und hab gleich mal mein Teichwasser getestet.

Wassertemperatur= 9,3°C
pH = 7.8
Leitfähigkeit in Microsiemens = 1138

was sagt ihr dazu? Kann mir jemand was zur Größenordnung der Leitfähigkeit sagen ??? Im Rahmen ? Zu Hoch/Niedrig?????

Welche Parameter haltet ihr für sinnvoll im Labor zu messen???

Grüße, Martin


----------



## Schnupsi (12. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,

der Wert ist sehr hoch, hast Du Salz im Wasser?

Grüsse,
Schnupsi


----------



## toschbaer (12. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
ist sehr hoch Dein Leitwert, ich denke bei Koihaltung ohne Salz, aber mit Substrat und Pflanzen ist ein µ


----------



## toschbaer (12. März 2014)

hmmm
nochmal!
Ich schreibe es mal so:
Der Leitwert in unserem Teich ist 560µs bei regelmäßigen WW (Brunnen)
Im Teich ist z.Z. kein Salz( im Frühwinter gebe ich 5- 10Kg zu) aber Substrat mit Pflanzen.
Ich messe 1bis 2 mal im Jahr per Fotometer : PH - Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat, Eisen komplett, Ammoniak, Kalium, Sauerstoff, Chlorid, GH, Karbonarthärte, CO² 
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2014)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Der Leitwert in unserem Teich ist 560µs



Unser Trinkwasser hat schon über 750µs, teilweise sogar bis 850µs.
Wenn dann noch biologische Komponenten. sowie Ionen von Mineralien usw geht das schnell Richtung 1000µs.
Muß aber dazu sagen das auch der GH sehr hoch ist.
Von daher mess ich nur noch die schon genanten wichtigen Werte, bzw lass messen.


toschbaer schrieb:


> PH - Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat, Eisen, Ammoniak, Kalium, Sauerstoff, GH, Karbonarthärte,



LG René


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
ein Leitwert ist einfach zu messen, und sehr sinnvoll. Ich hatte schon mal gepostet, welchen Anteil an einem Leitwert der pH und die Wasserhärte haben. Aus der Differenz zu diesen berechenbaren (oder besser abschätzbaren) Größen ergeben sich (hauptsächlich) weitere gelöste Salze, das ist ganz normal und gut so. 1000 µS/cm oder 1 mS/cm sind kein sehr hoher Leitwert hinsichtlich Salzgehalt, da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Ich verspreche, einen Zusammenhang Leitfähigkeit zu Salzgehalt zu posten. Es ist auf jeden Fall positiv für einen Teich, nicht nur Leitfähigkeit durch pH und Härte (GH, KH) zu haben, sondern auch durch gelöstes Alkali. Dieses wirkt auch "puffernd" für die Mikroorganismen.
Um es kurz zu machen: erst weit oberhalb 10 mS/cm hätte ich Bauchschmerzen hinsichtlich Wasserwerte. Die Interpretation eines Leitwerts im "unteren" Bereich ist dennoch nicht uninteressant. Wie war denn GH/KH?


----------



## Schnupsi (13. März 2014)

edit


----------



## rease (13. März 2014)

Hey,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja ich hab vor dem Messen (zwei Tage zuvor) 3 kg Salz auf 75m³ Wasser gebracht. 
Denke aber das sind im Verhältnis sehr geringe Mengen. 

Der GH bei uns ist sehr hoch. Liegt in unserer Region bei rund 20 dH.

Die genauen Ergebnisse bekomme ich noch. 

Im Frühjahr vor dem Salzen hatte ich einen Leitwert von 580 Microsiemens. 

Aber kann der durch 3 kg Salz sich fast verdoppeln???!

Zumindest ist das Thema sehr interessant.

Grüße Martin


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
der theoretische Beitrag Deiner Salz-Zugabe zum Leitwert sollte bei knapp 100 µS/cm liegen . Zur Kontrolle für die Wissenden: 3 kg Salz sind etwa 50 mol in 75000 Litern, das wären rund 0,0006 mol/l NaCl. Die haben etwa 100 µS/cm Leitfähigkeit (Na+: 50 mS/cm molare LF bei unendlicher Verdünnung, Cl-: 76). 
Hier spielen wohl noch andere Effekte (die teichbewohner und -pflanzen etc) eine Rolle.


----------



## rease (18. März 2014)

Hey Rolf,

das ist super zu wissen. Vielen Dank! Muss mal schauen wann ich demnächst mal wieder im Labor bin um wieder den Leitwert zu messen, mal schauen was sich da im Laufe so tut.

Meine Frage ist jedoch ob ich mir dahingehend gedanken machen muss ??? Ich hab einen verhätnismäßig großen Pflanzenfilter und Klärteich mit jeder Menge Substrat und Pflanzen (Lava, Kies in verschiedenen Körnungen) und auch direkt im Teich in der Flachwasserzone sind noch Pflanzen... 

Also Fische sind derzeit sehr mobil bei 9°C und fressen auch schon sehr gut... Könnte es nicht doch eher an unserem harten Wasser liegen? Müsste ja theoretisch auch den Leitwert nach oben treiben?

Grüße Martin


----------



## RKurzhals (18. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
der Leitwert ließe sich sehr gut erklären, wenn Dein Wasser sehr hart ist. So hat man bei 20° dH 200 mg CaO/l gelöst, das sind knapp 4 mmol/l. Daraus resultieren bereits 500 µS/cm Leitfähigkeit nur für Ca2+, und in nicht ganz die gleiche Menge für HCO3-. Wenn Du die Wasserhärte in etwa kennst, dann weißt Du besser, wodurch die Leitfähigkeit verursacht wird.


----------



## Schnupsi (18. März 2014)

20 Grad dH


----------

